# The Grandaddy of all Go Dawg threads....sponsored by the Nole and Bammer.#26



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer owning #26


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

beat me to it. lol. hey, did you hear the noles are losing 14-0.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

go dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

go dawgs hunting tooday


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

go dawgs in california


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

go dawgs in Hot Coffee, Mississippi


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

go dawgs fishin


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> beat me to it. lol. hey, did you hear the noles are losing 14-0.



I only worry when we aren't playing from behind.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

ga bammerz and losing noles warming up charlies thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer owning #26


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Thanks for the new thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

I guess Charlie burnt the ham


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Thanks for the new thread



Somebody had to do it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Thanks for the new thread



we are here for our dogpals. congrats on your upcoming promotion.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> we are here for our dogpals. congrats on your upcoming promotion.



No promotion for me if anyone is promoted it will be Slayer.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I guess Charlie burnt the ham



somebody had to do it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Noles rolling Louisville


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2016)

Took 7 attempts for S&S & 6 to get this thread open in the right forum. Not to mention them having to deal with a huge number like 26. Heard they argued over how to spell 26 for an hour and a half.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Took 7 attempts for S&S & 6 to get this thread open in the right forum. Not to mention them having to deal with a huge number like 26. Heard they argued over how to spell 26 for an hour and a half.



welcome back charlie


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer owning #26


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> go dawgs hunting tooday



Nope. Just got home from Tugalo! Went after walleyes and ended up with a dozen white bass..

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

If Uga wins I expect this thread to reach the 1,000 post mark again tonight.......Slayer


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> If Uga wins I expect this thread to reach the 1,000 post mark again tonight.......Slayer



sorry about your noles epic beatdown. hopefully, jimbo taught nick how to beat ole miss. go bammerz and noles.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> sorry about your noles epic beatdown. hopefully, jimbo taught nick how to beat ole miss. go bammerz and noles.



A beatdown it was. These things happen when you play in the ACC. ??


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!  Don't have a good feeling about tonight's game fellers.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

roll tide.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 3-0!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 18, 2016)

roll tide 3-0


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 18, 2016)

noles not 3-0


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 18, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles rolling Louisville



Talk about a break with reality.  That must be some good Nole beer you are drinking, because the Noles were being taken to the woodshed.  

I hear the new team slogan is:  We are #1 in the #2 business!


----------



## riprap (Sep 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Kirby experimenting with the close games so they can remember what it was like.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 18, 2016)

Ham hock!   


GO 3-0 DAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 18, 2016)

Feeling lucky this am but we were our own worst enemy,too. Getting lit up for over 300yds in the first half passing makes me ill. At least adjustments were made and their QB only had 53 yds second half. However we missed two chip shot FG's and dropped a TD that would have changed the the game,too.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 18, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer owning this new thread.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 18, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Feeling lucky this am but we were our own worst enemy,too. Getting lit up for over 300yds in the first half passing makes me ill. At least adjustments were made and their QB only had 53 yds second half. However we missed two chip shot FG's and dropped a TD that would have changed the the game,too.



you will see another 300 yards against you this week. as much as kelly wants. will be a tremendous dog beatdown. not being hateful, but with your oline, chubb and michel dont even need to dress out next week. Gonna be a terrible defeat dogs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 18, 2016)

If the dwags find a miracle and beat ole miss and Tennessee doesn't lose to Florida as usual, it will make for a great matchup of the two worst 4-0 teams of all time.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 18, 2016)

Go Jackets


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2016)

If we beat Ole Miss I will be to most surprised person on here. I am afraid Kelly might set some new records against our secondary.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2016)

But we won yesterday and we have come from behind in all 3 games this year. This team has a good attitude.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 18, 2016)

Go 3-0 Dog and Bammer


Go 2-1 Noles


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 18, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> If we beat Ole Miss I will be to most surprised person on here. I am afraid Kelly might set some new records against our secondary.



true, especially focusing on #12 Briscoe who seems to always be running 2-3 steps behind whomever he is covering. I am not saying he can't make plays with a pic and fumble recovery Saturday night. I am saying the obvious, he stinks 1 on 1 and he would not start at too many SEC schools.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2016)

We should have a bunch of good receiver lining up wanting to come down there to play catch with Eason.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2016)

You cant even depend on trolls to keep this thing near the top.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2016)

Troll lives don't matter.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2016)

Told yall the WR's gonna be headed to Georgia. Mark Webb from Pa. committed to the Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 18, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Told yall the WR's gonna be headed to Georgia. Mark Webb from Pa. committed to the Dawgs.



Never heard of her


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Never heard of her



When you get this Weeks's paper next week down in Ty Ty you can read about him.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 18, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> When you get this Weeks's paper next week down in Ty Ty you can read about him.



Is she the masked woman that robbed the quickmart?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2016)

roll tide. godogs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 19, 2016)

Good Monday morning Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2016)

Morning DAWGS.

Oh and spotty, this one is for you!

.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2016)

have a great work week dogs. save the food plot work til saturday.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Food plots planted and they got watered yesterday!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer sponsoring this thread


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2016)

Noles? I thought it was Nolo's.........


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2016)

daily messicansuck


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Noles? I thought it was Nolo's.........



I thought you could only use No Lo the 1st time you were in trouble?


They were the Nolo's in middle school.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Morning DAWGS.
> 
> Oh and spotty, this one is for you!
> 
> .



Looks like Herschel's son when Mama came home late.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I thought you could only use No Lo the 1st time you were in trouble?
> 
> 
> They were the Nolo's in middle school.



At least somebody got it. Matthew6 is legally challenged, which is perplexing considering all of the time he spent in Juvy.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2016)

godogs 5 days from a beatdown.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs ignoring the background noise.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2016)

godogs in glass houses


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Ole Miss gonna be like we won but Dang dem Dawgs gone be good in the next couple of years


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs fixing to get beat by Ole Miss.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday Charlie! A good birthday present would be you being promoted to Admin! Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky and Moultree Ga!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs fixing to get beat by Ole Miss, unmercifully OMG , it could be worse than Bama last year, hope it doesnt rain.




fixed it for you. btw, im going 52-17.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2016)

Happy 29th Bday Charlie


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Happy birthday Charlie! !!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2016)

It aint none of my Birthday, now yall just forget about it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs!



I got a gut feeling the Dawgs are gonna pull it out against Ol' Miss. 

Disregard the fact that I got every winner wrong on the week 3 thread.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2016)

Go Noles, Bammer and Dogs


All with wins over Ole Mrs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs getting ready for da bears.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2016)

Go Noles getting ready to pen a letter.....


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 20, 2016)

It's only 3:10 AM! Where's everybody at? WOW! What a bunch of sleeping beauties!  

I'm scared of Ole Miss! Hope my Dawgs get the win! 

GO YOU SLEEPING BEAUTIES! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 20, 2016)

Go Noles smoking hams and having birthdays in Adairville KY


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs still laughing at the Seminoles!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 20, 2016)

go bammers up early ready to slay the stripers


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 20, 2016)

go dogs 4 days to 3-1


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Ole Miss just showed us how bad Bama is!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 20, 2016)

go dogs on drugs.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 20, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs fixing to get beat by Ole Miss.



 Man, I hope you are right. However, unless we fix the O line, tighten up the secondary and get a kicking game this week, I'm afraid my daughter is not going to have a fun trip to Mississippi.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Man, I hope you are right. However, unless we fix the O line, tighten up the secondary and get a kicking game this week, I'm afraid my daughter is not going to have a fun trip to Mississippi.



You need to read his post again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to read his post again.



GO DAWGS 2016?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs fixing to get beat the tar out of Ole Miss. worse than Fsu vs Louisville! A CURB STOMPING!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to read his post again.



It reads just fine...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 20, 2016)

go dogs getting curb stomped saturday


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2016)

That might beat us, no let me take that back they will prolly beat us. As long as our guys don't give up I will be happy.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs. Kelly going to be looking for Eason's autograph after the game.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Happy Wednesday morning folks!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 21, 2016)

Go DAWGS!  Taking the vanilla off this weekend in Oxford!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2016)

go dogs, bammers and losernoles.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Duluth.


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Duluth.



There is no Go in Duluth or Lawrenceville. It's stop and slow.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 21, 2016)

Go Noles running this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 21, 2016)

Go Bammers fighting over Kiffin


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 21, 2016)

Go Dogs dragging the hunting campers to Oxford


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2016)

go bammers and noles


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 21, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Duluth.



Happy Birthday & Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 21, 2016)

Happy Birthday to our new admin.

You'll make a good one Charlie


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Go admin Charlie!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2016)

bappy birthday chuck. congrats.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2016)

6 where is my birthday present?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2016)

Figured that would stop them.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 22, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> 6 where is my birthday present?



Bday present is in the mail. From 6, S&S and Slayer. We hope you like it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 22, 2016)

go charlie


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 22, 2016)

go dogs eating raw fish


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Happy Thursday fellas!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2016)

GO Dawgs getting rid of the mother in law tomorrow!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> GO Dawgs getting rid of the mother in law tomorrow!



I think they call that "premeditated".


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> I think they call that "premeditated".







Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 22, 2016)

godogs sensing the approaching beatdown.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 22, 2016)

Go Dogs sending their MIL to S&S's house...................


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 22, 2016)

Go Noles getting ready for the Bulls


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs who can make fun of the Noles for a few more days..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs who can make fun of the Noles for a few more days..



Get your shots in while you can. It won't be too long before I'm your pa in law....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 22, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## elfiii (Sep 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs who can make fun of the Noles for a few more days..



Go Dawgs who can rub it in on the Noles all season long.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 22, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs who can rub it in on the Noles all season long.




Rub in those wins over inferior SEC teams.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs down Inaha.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 23, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Rub in those wins over inferior SEC teams.



Go DAWGS laughing at butt hurt nole fans with inferiority complexes!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2016)

go bama and noles running this one.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2016)

30 hrs left dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2016)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2016)

godogs16 fishing, hunting and tending food plots after the first quarter saturday.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer letting the Dawgs post in their thread


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in the great State of Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2016)

Trolls got the sadz, cause they don't have a thread.


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2016)

I'll be cutting grass and plowing food plots with the four wheeler with ear muffs on listening to the game. Tuning in at 12:05. I can only take so much of Scott and Chuck.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2016)

Maybe Harris county will be close enough to get ole miss radio.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2016)

Go Charlie using urban lingo, pretty soon he'll be posting words lIke Salty


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2016)

I better leave Charlie alone being he's admin and all


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2016)

Let's do this, Dawgs! Beat Ole Miss! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

6 hours dogzzzzzzz


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

go dogzzzz up early headed to the food plots


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 24, 2016)

Go DAWGS.  Up early to build some rafters.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!! Make me look bad on my pick for this game!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

Go bow huntin Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Noles bouncing back.......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Bammers in California


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Hunker it down!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

go hope slayer has good Internet service today


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dogs rolling the Rebs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Young Dawg RB's who were bout the only bright spot today. Two years away boys.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs watching Florida implode.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

I wish Fl. and Tn. Both could lose. ..... can't stand either one of them.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)

We suck big time. Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs! I sure hope we are ready to Hunker Down next Saturday or it's going to be a loooong day.

It's still great to be a Georgia Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Win, lose or tie I am a Dawg fan till I die!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2016)

Has anybody tried the groundhog max for plowing food plots?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

Go 3-1 Noles and Dog.

Go Bammer 4-0 for now...


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2016)

Even if mine comes up next week I'm thinking of re plowing.


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs for poor reception on my radio earmuffs.


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2016)

Every turn I could hear something different. Rap music, td ole miss, rap music, UGA punt, rap music, ole miss 29yrd pass.....


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 24, 2016)

Go dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

go 3-1 dogzzz in the food plots.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

go dogs in disbelief.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs knowing this was going to be a down year. No disbelief from this fan, even if CMR was still our coach this would have been a down year.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2016)

dawgs will win 9-10 games this year by jan 1. go dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 25, 2016)

Go talented Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 25, 2016)

Go dawgs, 24 hrs are up.
Let's refocus now.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 25, 2016)

Go dawgs, 24 hrs are up.
Let's refocus now.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2016)

You can say that again.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2016)

happy birthday charlie


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 25, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer sponsoring the Pups


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 25, 2016)

One day they'll grow into Dawgs under our guidance


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 26, 2016)

Go Dog getting ready to whoop 10rc


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dog getting ready to whoop 10rc



they will be puttin the beatdown on the vols


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs putting the smackalacka down on the Vols


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dawgs putting the smackalacka down on the Vols



yep. "dogs still win it all this year"- Browning Slayer 9/25/16.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. "dogs still win it all this year"- Browning Slayer 9/25/16.



Roll Dawgs, Go Tide.......


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs feeling lower than whale manure at the bottom of the Marianas Trench.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs feeling lower than whale manure at the bottom of the Marianas Trench.



You boys have a thinking problem. A successful program starts with attitude. Now straighten yours out or start pulling for Tech, if you wanna be a poor mouth like that.


----------



## riprap (Sep 26, 2016)

Uga radio: rah rah team we'll get em next time, only 1 loss. Let's find somebody from the 1980 team to talk to.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

riprap said:


> Uga radio: rah rah team we'll get em next time, only 1 loss. Let's find somebody from the 1980 team to talk to.



It takes a team to win in today's competition, not one phenomenal running back. Times have changed, y'all need to catch up.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

eason will be great no doubt. chubb and michel are eligible to come back next season if i remember correctly. there is a lot to look forward too for the dogs. gotta fix the lines and d backs. recruit well this year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

find a kicker too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> find a kicker too



That ones easy. Offer any top high school soccer player a better scholarship than his sport will and you're done.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You boys have a thinking problem. A successful program starts with *the coaches' and player's* attitude. Now straighten yours out or start pulling for Tech, if you wanna be a poor mouth like that.



FIFY and that ain't my job.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

time to ramp up elfiiiiiii outfitters.


----------



## riprap (Sep 26, 2016)

Come on guys. We win this week and we're back in first place in the east. Positive attitude.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

Mike DuBose, Dennis Franchione, Mike Shula & Joe Kines.

Sometimes a school has to struggle through the mud before they get a good coach. Y'all got a good one right out of the gate, so chin up buckos.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mike DuBose, Dennis Franchione, Mike Shula & Joe Kines.
> 
> Sometimes a school has to struggle through the mud before they get a good coach. Y'all got a good one right out of the gate, so chin up buckos.



Yeah, but them mean old UT people saying hurtful things about him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah, but them mean old UT people saying hurtful things about him.



They're just jealous cause they know what the future holds.


----------



## riprap (Sep 26, 2016)

We have to at least put up a fight this week...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> time to ramp up elfiiiiiii outfitters.



It's already ramped up and in high gear.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs from the Crown Plaza in Knoxville. Bet I am the only one in a Georgia shirt.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2016)

I hate that for you John. Maybe things will be better in a couple days.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs that have lost any respect for a UT fan. Bamers and Seminoles welcome in here.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 26, 2016)

Gooooo Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

2 day seminar in Knoxville is really pushing my limits for seeing toothless people.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> 2 day seminar in Knoxville is really pushing my limits for seeing toothless people.



go dawgs suffering toothless vermin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> 2 day seminar in Knoxville is really pushing my limits for seeing toothless people.


Have you had one come up to you and declare; "You ain't from round hyere are ya boy?" yet? If it's going to happen it will be preceded by banjo music, so watch your six!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> 2 day seminar in Knoxville is really pushing my limits for seeing toothless people.



I would find another job before I went to Knoxville..

Be careful, there are toothless bald people up there.. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would find another job before I went to Knoxville..
> 
> Be careful, there are toothless bald people up there..
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Ran into another Dang fan..... it was refreshing to hear Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2016)

I think John was prolly teaching the seminar.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I think John was prolly teaching the seminar.



Nah, my boss elected me to come in his place........ he knows I hate UT.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Warm Springs.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 27, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Warm Springs.



I wish it would rain down there.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs stirring up the Vols


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs owning the Vol!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2016)

I wore a jacket this morning.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs not sweating checking trail cameras


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2016)

go charlie eating sushi in ky


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs waiting on those cooler temps!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 28, 2016)

Go DAWGS enjoying a thread with no dumb volsux post in the last 2 hours!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs waiting on those cooler temps!



Ain't dat da trufe.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS enjoying a thread with no dumb volsux post in the last 2 hours!



Your welcome! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs home again!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Welcome back from that cesspool the call Knoxville!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2016)

Go Noles getting ready to whoop the Heels


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 28, 2016)

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs waiting on those cooler temps!



It's coming! Too bad for Dawgs working tomorrow and Friday not getting able to enjoy it 25' up


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 28, 2016)

Oh and Goooo Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2016)

Wish I had yall's confidence. Don't think this weekend gonna be much better than last.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 28, 2016)

Anybody think Hardman gonna get more playing time in the near future?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2016)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Anybody think Hardman gonna get more playing time in the near future?



I don't think so if it is it will be ST's. He's learning a new position. He played QB 90% of his HS career. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2016)

Go DAWGS!  HBD yesterday Larry Munson. We still love you! NOW. Let's get fired UP!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2016)

Go Noles, Dawgs, Bammer running this thread


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2016)

go bammers, noles, and jealous dawg bama haters in betlehem, chamblee, adairville, douglas county, and Bryant (roll tide) Alabama.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 29, 2016)

Gooooo Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2016)

Hope you don't think we jealous of Alabama. We rather be dead than a bamer fan.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2016)

Only a couple of things worse and both of them are being a Vol fan.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Only thing worse than a Vol fan is 2 Vol fans.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Big7 (Sep 30, 2016)

NEWSFLASH:

Go Dawgs...........









Ain't going anywhere.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2016)

go dogs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!! We're inside of 24 hrs now. Time to hunker down!

Did we find a field goal kicker by chance since Saturday?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2016)

go dogs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 30, 2016)

Go Pups heading into Saturday


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs, think I will record the game and watch it and double speed.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 30, 2016)

Some of y'all still need to get in on the avatar bet!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=881355


----------



## Big7 (Sep 30, 2016)

You need to grasp the fact that you are going to get beat. Bad










Like a YARD DAWG. Sorry, that's just the way it is.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Need to win this game!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Noles loving these cool mornings.


I can smell blood in the air.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

I hope to see a fired up and highly motivated Georgia football team out there today! We NEED this win against the Vols. Let's play like it! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs that don't have their hopes very high for this game.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs that don't have their hopes very high for this game.



Talked to 6 earlier he said the Dawgs win a landslide.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Noles defense getting torched.....


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs playing better but still not good enough....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Noles getting ready for deer season with the Dawgs


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2016)

Roll Tide / Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

The future is bright


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2016)

Referees rely too much on video replay. The ref was clearly looking at the Tennessee receiver and called it a catch. I don't think that was a make or break play but it's like they just call whatever and make the coach burn a timeout it he wants to challenge.


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2016)

TDs are the same way. Just call it good and we'll review it.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Yep Rip you are right. The one TD was clearly not but oh well, this team has a bright future.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 1, 2016)

Gooooo Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs growing up.


----------



## Pickler84 (Oct 1, 2016)

Y'all suck more than a Kirby vacuum


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Y'all suck more than a Kirby vacuum



Wow, right on que..

Somebody taking out the pickled trash?


----------



## Pickler84 (Oct 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wow, right on que..
> 
> Somebody taking out the pickled trash?



Yeah your mother.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Yeah your mother.



Speaking of dear ol mom.. You having to bum smokes from her tonight?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Good win tonight!
Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Vols still suck!


----------



## Pickler84 (Oct 1, 2016)

Go. Vols. Better than a Dawg


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Still better than a Vol! More teeth too!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs! Still better than a Vol! More teeth too!



This!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Big7 (Oct 1, 2016)

so.. i been out all day. not much tv time.

serious question:

who won and what was the score?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Big7 said:


> so.. i been out all day. not much tv time.
> 
> serious question:
> 
> who won and what was the score?



Dawgs lost and the Vols still suck!


----------



## Pickler84 (Oct 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Enough with this language!!!



Luke Bryan lover


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2016)

I see we have a speshul kind of short term member here. 
Acting just like a certain Miami/LSU Homer that used to be on here.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2016)

daily volsux and dawgsux.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 2, 2016)

Sure are some salty pickles in this thread


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 2, 2016)

Goooo Dawgs! Let's take out some frustration on those chickens next weekend


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2016)

morning nolesux for ssthug


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2016)

go 2-2 noles


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2016)

go double loser dogs too


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2016)

Go DAwgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 2, 2016)

Go Noles running the state of Alabama


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs. ...... dang my avvy stinks glad it's just for a week....... makes me almost not want to post! !!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2016)

go dogs in ky


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!! The pickle gone so quick??? Must be like the Vols, a one hit wonder


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2016)

It hurt me worse than it did you John.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2016)

Who we play this weekend?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Sure hope we can beat South Cackalacky .......


----------



## riprap (Oct 2, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Who we play this weekend?



Whoever it is, we have got to be better fans.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 2, 2016)

dawgs ain't going anywhere.

Except to the bottom.

Been pretty much bad since 80'.

So, bad as I hate to tell you ladies and gents..

It's not going to happen this year either.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 3, 2016)

Gooooo Dawwwwwwgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2016)

Good Monday morning Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 3, 2016)

Big7 said:


> dawgs ain't going anywhere.
> 
> Except to the bottom.
> 
> ...



You post some fairly intelligent stuff in the political forum, but the sports side of your brain is grossly underdeveloped!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 3, 2016)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 3, 2016)

Go Noles beat those CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredING sorry CensoredCensoredCensored Canes!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2016)

happy monday loser dawgs and noles.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 3, 2016)

Go Noles painting parking spots


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs-future is bright boys!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2016)

The vowels win 2 in a row against the Dawgs and lord, folks who never come to the sports forum start posting........lol....... it really must suck 5o be a vowel fan.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2016)

Richt has lost control of Blair Walsh. He can't hit fg's for Minnesota either.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2016)

Turns out the kid that lost the game for us by taking his helmet off was from Tenn. Interesting


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs not signing anymore undisciplined hillbillys.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 3, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> You post some fairly intelligent stuff in the political forum, but the sports side of your brain is grossly underdeveloped!



If you went to Catholic School with Vince's son, Daniel
you might see it my way. All I heard for YEARS was dawgs..

So, me being me, wore GT Jackets T's in gym.

Had to be white dress shirt, screwl  tie and blue wool dress pants the rest of the time.

GO FALCONS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 4, 2016)

Top of the morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 4, 2016)

go  2 loss dogs and noles.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 4, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Turns out the kid that lost the game for us by taking his helmet off was from Tenn. Interesting



Really!  Coach needs to look at this very closely!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 4, 2016)

Big7 said:


> If you went to Catholic School with Vince's son, Daniel
> you might see it my way. All I heard for YEARS was dawgs..
> 
> So, me being me, wore GT Jackets T's in gym.
> ...



Sorry you got warped in school.  Best idea would be to hide the fact by not posting sports nonsense in the future.  Go DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Happy Tuesday boys!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs! But no more excessive celebration penalties. And put your hat on before you walk on the field you big dummy!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Have y'all heard that TN is back. ... but they haven't really played any good teams yet....... silly vowels they really think they will win it all......


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs! They picked a good name for a hurricane to start trouble.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 4, 2016)

Go Noles still running this thread


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Pulling the noles behind them in a red Ryder wagon. .....


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs taking kickoff advice from Miami coaches!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs letting Smoky get the best of em.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 4, 2016)

Go Noles with a Swiss cheese defense


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs getting ready for a game in the Jawga dome Saturday!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs catching flounder un the Gulf.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks for the invite Charlie.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs eating Flounder


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2016)

Go Noles eating steak


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2016)

Go Bammer eating chicken vienna sausage


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2016)

To heck with the thugs in Miami eating ramen noodles


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs playing in the Dome this Saturday.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs owning teams in the rain.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2016)

Go Dogs with Fsu avatars......


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2016)

Go Noles and Dawgs drinking beer on this fine humpDAY


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 6, 2016)

Go DAWGS feeling better than Noles!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs who suck playing in the Dome this Saturday.



a hurricane rescheduling a game is the only way you suck egg dawgs get in the dome; or to watch Bama play.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> a hurricane rescheduling a game is the only way you suck egg dawgs get in the dome; or to watch Bama play.



That was harsh. 

GO DAWGS

ROLL TIDE


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2016)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs owning teams in the rain as long as it aint Bama.



fixed it for you.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was harsh.
> 
> GO DAWGS
> 
> ROLL TIDE



yep. i agree. need to wake up and have some more wine to take the edge off this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. i agree. need to wake up and have some more wine to take the edge off this morning.



Be careful out there in Calipornia. You'll be wearin a man purse before long if you don't watch out.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Be careful out there in Calipornia. You'll be wearin a man purse before long if you don't watch out.



im going home saturday. in cullman co alabama today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> im going home saturday. in cullman co alabama today.



You should stay while you have the chance. Ducks are about to get flying real good up that way. Plus the food is better and the women have fewer teeth to threaten you with, albeit they are better trained at throwin skillits and makin popknots.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2016)

go dogs in bethehem and ky


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 6, 2016)

Go Noles taking over the nation


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2016)

go dawgs in the country formerly know as america


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2016)

Vols really feeling their oats. They lose this weekend, I predict that Vol post will drop dramatically.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs on the Gulf with a cold North wind blowing in.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs on the Gulf with a cold North wind blowing in.



have fun charlie


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs living rent free in ery'ones head


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Vols really feeling their oats. They lose this weekend, I predict that Vol post will drop dramatically.



Naw, they'll come up with some phony math to prove they were a better team, even though they got beat.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Vowels win big this weekend. ..... 3 Td's at least!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Betting on UT!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2016)

Early morning GO Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 7, 2016)

Go Noles in Bryant Al


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs! TGIF


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 7, 2016)

Go DAWGS!  VolSux!  Carry on!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 7, 2016)

There's, apparently, lots of 10rc fans saying Go Dawgs in this thread.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 7, 2016)

Can I get a good ole Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 7, 2016)

Go dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 8, 2016)

Go hammered Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2016)

Do Gawgs playing on Sunday.
Go Noles giving CMR a taste of defeat.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2016)

roll undefeated tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2016)

go dos loss dogs and nolesux.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2016)

go dogs playing football on sunday.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2016)

go bammers looking forward to next weeks volsux beatdown.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2016)

go noles making tacos at taco bell


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2016)

go grumpy old uga fans in kentucky


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2016)

go dawgs in Bethlehem ga.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2016)

go slayer hiding away with that ridiculous vol avatar


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs in Californ I A!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2016)

Hopefully we can beat the Gators so UT will get the beatdown twice by bama. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2016)

go dawgs


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs in Columbia SC!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs with a huge win


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 9, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dawgs with a yuuuuuuge win



Fixed it for ya


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2016)

I think Pulpwood returned an onside Kick for a TD one time. Couse I think plaid breeches gonna come back one day.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs, I am headed back North tomorrow.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Wave as you come through Charlie! !!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2016)

Be careful Charlie and Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2016)

Dadgum Charlie, let's us know next time you come down. Go Dawgs but Chaney must go.




Go Noles knocking out teeth


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, I am headed back North tomorrow.



I'll buy lunch over here on the good side of the state.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2016)

Happy Monday morning Dawgs!! Yesterday's game just wasn't the same not seeing Spurrier on the sidelines throwing the visor..


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Californ I A!!!!!!



go bammers making cali a great place to be.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs everywherrrrrrr!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2016)

Go Noles on a tear


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs waiting on a rumble to start!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2016)

go 2 loss noles


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2016)

go charlie hiding from shequan on the bama coast


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2016)

I am right South of Birmingham Jeff, Thought I might stop and see how them old boys are doing. Maybe give them a couple bucks. Heard they aint been able to work in a while.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2016)

I don't hold a grudge you know.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2016)

I will prolly wear a Dawgs shirt.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2016)

Ask them if they have been back to that sports bar lately.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I am right South of Birmingham Jeff, Thought I might stop and see how them old boys are doing. Maybe give them a couple bucks. Heard they aint been able to work in a while.



I don't think they'd like to see you come walking in the door. But,,, you are close so you may as well stop by....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2016)

I think they got a better attitude now, they prolly wearing Dawg shirts now.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2016)

Put both their ages together and they still younger than me.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2016)

Said they knew 6.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2016)

be careful charlie


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Said they knew 6.



They should ...... rumor has it he has left business cards in lots of unusual places.....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2016)

You like your new avy John?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2016)

S&S got off early tonight. Hope he did not get fired from the Chicken house down in Ty Ty.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2016)

Go Noles watching Monday Night Football from a hotel room.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> S&S got off early tonight. Hope he did not get fired from the Chicken house down in Ty Ty.



No way they can fire me. Best wingman they have in the place. Especially since 6 is out all week.

He told them 10rc had him worried sick.......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs wrapping hams in Bham


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2016)

go dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2016)

Go young pups with a new trainer


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs in Springfield Illinois..


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 11, 2016)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2016)

Go Noles dodging spit in that cesspool known as Miami


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs back in Kentucky.


----------



## riprap (Oct 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs going to wishing I could go around Alabama to get to Arkansas but that would mean going through Tennessee...


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2016)

Go Noles in Ben Hill county


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2016)

roll tide


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> roll tide



this


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2016)

Roll tide!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs getting ready for the Commodores!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2016)

Glad this forum doesn't listen to Michele and Hillary.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2016)

When we they go low we go lower!


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs taking out ankles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2016)

Go Noles making a playoff run


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2016)

Next year


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 13, 2016)

Can't believe this thread isn't closed halfway into the season.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 13, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Can't believe this thread isn't closed halfway into the season.



Because it's sponsored by a Nole and a Bammer.  Noles and Bammers tend to stay in the picture longer than Dawgs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 13, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Because it's sponsored by a Nole and a Bammer.  Noles and Bammers tend to stay in the picture longer than Dawgs.



Ouch


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2016)

Cant believe no other has even their 2nd thread going.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2016)

Bamers had one several years ago, but made the mistake of challenging us.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs with the only unofficial thread that has legs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2016)

roll tide


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 13, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs sleeping on the porch


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 14, 2016)

Gooooo Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2016)

Nearly 10 hrs with no post on a Friday 




C'mon man......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs happy Friday to all!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs  tgif!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2016)

roll tide


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs on a HS football Friday night in Georgia. Colquitt Co done beat Camden Co 56-10.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Pack Go


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Noles in Scooterville, Ga


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 15, 2016)

Whip the Doors', Go Dogs for Larry!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs sitting in a tree waiting for something to happen.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nearly 10 hrs with no post on a Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



elfiiiiiiiiii and the rest of the jealous bama haterzzzz are all busy tending food plots.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2016)

go bammerz getting ready to hit the cove.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs beat dem Dores!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs, Vandy has ruined our season before. Let take no chances and put this one away early.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs sucking for homecoming.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs learning from weaknesses


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2016)

roll tide. sorry dogs but yall suck


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Nole and Bammer owning this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2016)

Sorry Dawgs but somebody has to finish this thing


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Kirby is a DGD!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Dawg$

Fire Chaney


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs starting Mecole......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Matthew6 drinking wine while Pedro cleans his stripers


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Tjl seeing 1st hand why CMR headed south


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2016)

go dogs suffering tonite.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2016)

go slayer hoping the dogs still winning it all


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2016)

go elfii still in that tree stand murmuring hateful things about eason.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2016)

go Charlie dranking


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2016)

go noles who suck


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 16, 2016)

Go Bammers wishing he could take a tour of Trump towers


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2016)

Sabbath dawgsux


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 16, 2016)

Didn't watch much, but what I watched was pure sux!  We have an offense that can't block and receivers who can't catch.  Yea Team!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Didn't watch much, but what I watched was pure sux!  We have an offense that can't block and receivers who can't catch.  Yea Team!



lots of bammers and others here, myself inclued are secondarily closet dog fans. hated that you guys lost to vandy. hopefully yall can go 8-4 and a bowl win to boot.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs licking their wounds!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 16, 2016)

Go Noles and Dwags


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs we suck bad!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 16, 2016)

Kirby=Muschamp as a HC. Never thought it would be that way. I think he is too involved on the field as far as not letting his coaches do what they are there to do. If I didn't know better I would think he was the DC


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2016)

fairhope said:


> Kirby=Muschamp as a HC. Never thought it would be that way. I think he is too involved on the field as far as not letting his coaches do what they are there to do. If I didn't know better I would think he was the DC



Man, I hope your not right...... He is micromanaging the only problem with that is he's a freshman coach.... I don't think he's Muschamp and I think he'll do us proud as he himself get's the water from behind his ears too. One thing he has done is make a lot of upperclassmen very angry so that tells me I like the way he has approached his role in Athens. There will be quite a few of them leaving when the season is over. I'll be just fine with that!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 16, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Man, I hope your not right...... He is micromanaging the only problem with that is he's a freshman coach.... I don't think he's Muschamp and I think he'll do us proud as he himself get's the water from behind his ears too. One thing he has done is make a lot of upperclassmen very angry so that tells me I like the way he has approached his role in Athens. There will be quite a few of them leaving when the season is over. I'll be just fine with that!



I like Kirby. I hope he does well and you are probably right. There was a lot of work that needed to be done in Athens and feelings will get hurt. But come on, lose to Vandy and Tenn? I keep hearing how the talent is not there and I disagree. There may be some leaks on the OL but other than that the team has talent everywhere else.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2016)

fairhope said:


> I like Kirby. I hope he does well and you are probably right. There was a lot of work that needed to be done in Athens and feelings will get hurt. But come on, lose to Vandy and Tenn? I keep hearing how the talent is not there and I disagree. There may be some leaks on the OL but other than that the team has talent everywhere else.



There isn't any excuse for losing to Vandy at all! They should have beat UT but at least made an effort. One thing is certain we don't have Bama talent as don't 90% of the rest of cfb teams. The offense was terrible last year and with a completely different coaching staff. It's halfway through his first season so I'm going to hold judgement until later. One thing is apparent this team isn't any better than it was last year. I'm not going to get in the talent argument because I just don't have time..... Kirby needed this week off let's see what he does with it. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2016)

As I said before I will withhold judgement on Kirby for another year. I will say that we should beat Vandy regardless.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2016)

Yep we should have beat vandy, but we didn't. We should have beat the vowels, but we didn't.  We have talent, but with a whole new staff and a green QB we are gonna suck. I didn't think we would win more than 7 games max, and we may do worse than that. Like Charlie I give Kirby a year or 2 and if no changes come then it's time to move on..........


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm glad we made a move but I was hoping to see some improvement by now.


----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2016)

We won't lose this week! Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> As I said before I will withhold judgement on Kirby for another year. I will say that we should beat Vandy regardless.



yep.


----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2016)

We'll get this bad luck behind us and get um next time.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2016)

Roll Tide


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs about to be Coastal!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs about to be Coastal!



did you win the lottery. you are always frolicking ariund somewhere nice, and killing animals and fish in style


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Sycamore Ga.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> did you win the lottery. you are always frolicking ariund somewhere nice, and killing animals and fish in style



No lottery! Just going on my yearly "Fall" trip to the forgotten coast!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 17, 2016)

So I been seeing on here and hearing talk of CKS upsetting upperclassmen. What's the scoop on that? Who's leaving?

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 17, 2016)

Go DAWGS in South Georgia!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2016)

Go Noles and the one eyed Dawgs shooting at them.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs on the wacky tobacky


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 18, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer renting bandwidth to the pups


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2016)

go bammerz and noles not losing to vandy


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 18, 2016)

I just can't believe Chaney allowed this to happen. Where was Mecole Hardeman?


Go rookie Dogs looking to improve


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2016)

Boys, that idjit that created this thread totally jinxed us this year! Totally her fought for the way we have been playing!

By they way. Is that a play chart that our OC Chaney is looking at during the games, or a menu? I am definitely leaning towards menu.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2016)

Go Pups playing like women


----------



## elfiii (Oct 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs headed for 7-5 if we're lucky.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs headed for 7-5 if we're lucky.



6-6. Birminghan Bowl


----------



## elfiii (Oct 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> 6-6. Birminghan Bowl



Just think. CKS will be close to Tuscaloosa again.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs in any bowl!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2016)

Go Dogs stealing Kirby Smart and the "process".


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2016)

Go bowl bound dogs


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go bowl bound dogs



go noles out of the mix.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs ready to kill deer over bait in the Northern zone!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2016)

Kirby doesn't lose at the dome!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2016)

riprap said:


> Kirby doesn't lose at the dome!



I wished we would have played Vandy at the Dome! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2016)

Go Noles running this show


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2016)

Go Kiffin running the show at Bama


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 20, 2016)

Go DAWGS living in the heads of other team's fans rent free!  Of course the space is dark and smelly!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs hoping to see a deer this weekend.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs hoping to see a deer this weekend.




Hunt the back side. They've been moving pretty good around that box stand yall built.


----------



## riprap (Oct 20, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs hoping to see a deer this weekend.



Take a dust mask and water...


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Camilla.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2016)

go dogs in jail in camilla


----------



## elfiii (Oct 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs not living in Suisun City, CA


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs for Kirby telling the boys to slack off and wait to make Mercedes-Benz stadium home field.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2016)

Yall need to go over and post in the Billy thread one time. Yall might win a custom made knife or a ham. It is going fast though.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2016)

Going after a Turkey in the morning. Hens are legal during the fall.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 20, 2016)

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs shooting turkeys off the roost!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs not losing a game this weekend!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Going after a Turkey in the morning. Hens are legal during the fall.



good luck chuck.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2016)

go dogs murdering wildlife.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs in the stand and in the blind


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 21, 2016)

Go Noles resting up before a big W next week


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs thinking about putting out astroturf so there can be some green in the food plot.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 21, 2016)

Go Noles, Dog, Bammer, in this dead sports forum.....


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2016)

"Our QB needs to throw the ball so our playmakers can go up and make a play on the ball or get a pass interference call" CMR

Go Dawgs for the go to fade route to the corner of the endzone.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs on a HS football Friday night in Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Packer land.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs waiting on the alarm to go off


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 22, 2016)

Go DAWGS down where the Cats live!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2016)

go dawgs suffering with depression, hate and remorse over the firing of CMR.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2016)

go dogs in lala land.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2016)

go elfiiiiii sitting in a tree not having to worry about the dogs losing today  and ruining his hunt.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2016)

go slayer somehere murdering wildlife


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs shooting fawns and turkeys!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2016)

go bammers sitting in a cove freezing at 5 am getting ready to give a deer water skiing lessons.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2016)

go john cooper


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2016)

yall have a great weekend. gonna sit out here a bit, and head to reno for the weekend.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 22, 2016)

Go Dogs at the vet


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs happy that CMR is in warm sunny South Florida.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs killin yotes.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs poaching turkeys in the fall, and Killin spotted fawns on elfiii ' s lease while he is taking care of the yotes


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2016)

Aint Poaching this week, I stop poaching when the season comes in.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs Resting up for  week.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 22, 2016)

Congrats Elfiii, that'll make a fine stew


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2016)

good job elfiiiiiii


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 22, 2016)

Looks like that yote is skinned up on his left side. Maybe that's the one Slayer missed.

Go Dog


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks like that yote is skinned up on his left side. Maybe that's the one Slayer missed.
> 
> Go Dog



That was my 2nd shot. She flopped as I pulled the trigger.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 22, 2016)

elfiii said:


> That was my 2nd shot. She flopped as I pulled the trigger.



Ol Dead Eye Elfiii....


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ol Dead Eye Elfiii....



I gut shot her on the run and when I went to finish her off she bucked on me one more time. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 22, 2016)

Feels good not to lose today!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2016)

Slayer shot three fawns today. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs killing Coyotes.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2016)

go dogs killing wildlife.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2016)

go noles getting drunk


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2016)

go bammers scared by the wifes driving


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2016)

go charlie in ky


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> go charlie in ky



What an avatar. Always heard Charlie was a big ladies man.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2016)

Shouldn't you be working the cabbage crop in Omega now S&S?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 23, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Shouldn't you be working the cabbage crop in Omega now S&S?



I'll slide a few extra cabbages your way Charlie. Judging by 6's avatar, you need em more than me....

Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 23, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'll slide a few extra cabbages your way Charlie. Judging by 6's avatar, you need em more than me....
> 
> Go Noles



go bammers putting up ky dawg avatars while the old folks have sleepy time.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs, this one been around to long and it is bad luck. It needs to be gone.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Homerville.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2016)

IF we could have played Fla with their second string QB, we would have had a good chance of beating them.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs. We should have the second string in after halftime.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2016)

I say start the second team.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2016)

I hope they gonna spend the bye week to figure out how to make one yard, when the game is on the line.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2016)

Or anytime on third and one.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2016)

We need to close this thing bad.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2016)

It is a jinx.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs getting back from fishing!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 24, 2016)

go bammerz getting up to go fishin in a couple hours


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs in the woods and on the water!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs losing to UF this weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs wishing he was down on Amelia Island.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 24, 2016)

dawgs sux


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 24, 2016)

gotta be anti dog this week due to the avatar bet


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs for bammers predicting the spread of the game after it's over.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 24, 2016)

Go Matthew6 hoping for a Dog win. Then he can dust off his old Uga avatar


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 24, 2016)

I'll delete the thread and start a new one Charlie.....


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2016)

We don't delete threads just cause they jinx us.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2016)

We will see it to the end. I don't think it will last must longer.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 24, 2016)

Wait till next year for Dawgs and food plots!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Sumner Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs playing their best game of the year in Jacksonville.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs playing their best game of the year in Jacksonville.



I truly believe we're going to beat those Gators. I think we'll be a fired up bunch Saturday. I wouldn't have gotten in on that avatar bet if I didn't believe we would win.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 25, 2016)

Go jinxed Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 25, 2016)

Go DAWGS, takin' back Jacksonville!  Either on the field or at the party or both!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 25, 2016)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs with a cocktail in hand!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2016)

Go Dogs passing the Wizz quiz


----------



## riprap (Oct 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs ready for the river city shoot out


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer STILL owning this here thread


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2016)

go bammers snd noles owning this place. Daily dawgsux


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2016)

Go Dog trying to close this thread before the jinx follows them to J'ville


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs in JAX!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs lol at people making a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Chula.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs waiting on some green peanuts from Hawkinsville.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2016)

Just simply Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2016)

Go Dog on the Red River


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2016)

Go Dogs. Finish this one so 6 can start the next un


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go bammers and noles owning this thread


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 26, 2016)

Go DAWGS, laughin' at silly 6 and spot of lame!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs smoking grass cause it's sho ain't growing.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2016)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs smoking grass cause it's sho ain't growing.





Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs from the Classic City. Everything will be closed Friday. Even the schools.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 26, 2016)

Go DAWGS at the Atl airport


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 26, 2016)

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs in Williamsburg VA!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2016)

Dang Camo, I got married not far from there. Course that was close to 50 years ago.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2016)

Take the Parkway down to Yorktown and eat at Gus's.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2016)

If we gonna have any chance of beating Florida, we need to close this one before KO.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Newton.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2016)

All the Dawgs done went to sleep.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2016)

Not all that far to go, with a little Help from Brown and Jeff and Silver and Camo and Rip and the trolls.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Sylvania Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Louisville Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Albany!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 27, 2016)

KY it's a beautiful historic town! Here on biz and today I'm over in West Point at our mill.

Go Dawgs closing threads before Floor-i-duh KO!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2016)

Which town were you in Camo?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2016)

Tell them over at West Point to Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2016)

Go DAWGS down in Hawkinsville Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2016)

I just got some peanuts from there today mrs 22. They done boiled now and I am eating them.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2016)

Need to close this one quick.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2016)

Get the jinx off out back.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2016)

So as we can beat Florida.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2016)

109 to go and today is Thursday.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Sasser Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs on the Mountain.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs on the river!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Roll Tide


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> GO Dawgs baby!!!!!!!



Thanks matty


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 27, 2016)

Slow down Dogs, y'all moving to fast......


Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2016)

We aint got but one speed.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2016)

No reverse either.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2016)

We trying to shut this one down before the Fla game.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Slow down Dogs, y'all moving to fast......for a slow nole
> 
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Way to go SpotandStalk thug


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 27, 2016)

KY we stayed in Williamsburg but traveled to West Point each day.

Go DAWGS back in the Hotlanta era!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 27, 2016)

90 to go Dawgs lets get er' done!

GO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs north east south and west!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 27, 2016)

Need some help in herra Dawgs. On my last wind before the sheep start jumping over the moon

Go Dawgs disguised as bammers and noles


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2016)

I am here Camo but we need some more.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs trying to get this monkey off our back.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2016)

Trolls jinxed us when they opened this one.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2016)

Time to get rid of it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs and happy Friday boys and girls!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 28, 2016)

80 to go, I think we can do it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2016)

GO DAWGS! Happy Friday!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs eating Gator meat!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2016)

GO DAWGS heading to Jacksonville!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2016)

go gators


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2016)

roll tide


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2016)

Go dawgs!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 28, 2016)

C'Mon Dogs, is this all you've got?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs who all got more than Spot thug.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

It is all we need. At least we got a forum. There is a new one open but it is not official and prolly wont last very long.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

Not going thru this again.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2016)

Sic Em!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Bammer starting #27 and it being closed in record time.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Noles cleaning the ol spear. Going Tiger hunting Saturday night boyzzzzz


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hunker down you hairy Dawgs


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 28, 2016)

Maybe we can pull off a miracle. No one is even giving us a chance with this game.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 28, 2016)

61 to go hustle il


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

This one will never see the KO.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Brunswick.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Colquitt County getting ready for a big game against Lowndes County.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2016)

go loser dogs locking threads.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

Cant open a new one while the old still active 6. Rule 12.6 section D, volume 9 of the Go Dawg Rule book.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

Thought erebody knew that.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs upholding the Bulldawg rules.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 28, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Cant open a new one while the old still active 6. Rule 12.6 section D, volume 9 of the Go Dawg Rule book.



What if delete this un?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> What if delete this un?



rule 11 would then apply


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> What if delete this un?



That would be a very serious breach of etiquette.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs in Crisp County getting ready to play for the region next Friday at Worth!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs in quiet Athens, Ga.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 28, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> rule 11 would then apply





KyDawg said:


> That would be a very serious breach of etiquette.



Is it a bannable offense?


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs banning noles


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 28, 2016)

Let's bring home the bacon, errrr, gator tail with this un


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 28, 2016)

44 to go. Progress


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 28, 2016)

Go dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Is it a bannable offense?



Worse than that.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Pelham.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs in the Bluegrass.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer letting the pups play in their thread.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Navy beat the Bulls


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

Okay Boys it is the 4th qtr and we are down and need a drive. I wont ask yall again but this time I need yall to Hunker down.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs hunkering down.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

I can get us to the last page, but need some help finishing it.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs down on Pine Mtn.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I can get us to the last page, but need some help finishing it.



Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs in that swamp down near Waycross.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

John hunkering down on the Mountain.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

We need Brown and Rip and Silver and Browning and Camo and Elfii and Muducker and the rest of them DGD's.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

Yall don't make me come down there. Cause if I do I will have to stop and have a beer with 6.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

This one got to be gone before KO Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

John helping.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2016)

Trying my best boss!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2016)

We need this one gone.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

HS Friday night in Georgia. Go Pack.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

We gonna make it gone and a Dawg gonna open the next one John.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

Has it cooled off on the mountain yet John. They calling for record highs here this weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

Beat Florida and we in the mix.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2016)

You are so very right Charlie!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2016)

Not cool yet Charlie we still have the air on.......


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

We just need bout 10 more freshmen.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs in Dawsonville GA.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

Bet the leaves getting pretty there.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2016)

We would be in the mix if we could play all freshman


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2016)

Leaves are so so because it's been so dry


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

Only place you can do that is Knoxville.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs shutting down thread's


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

We are as dry here as I have ever seen it John.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2016)

Go Charlie getting ready to lock this one down.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

This one bout done. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2016)

Lock it up Charlie! !!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2016)

Bye see yall in the new one.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2016)

Just one more time...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 28, 2016)

somebody start a new one.
Thread closed.


----------

